# mon adresse ip est localisée à 300 km de chez moi!



## babas123 (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de remarquer que mon adresse IP était localisée dans le Var alors que j'habite dans l'Hérault, et je ne comprends pas vraiment pourquoi...

J'ai remarqué ceci par le biais de Xiti (le service d'analyse de fréquantation de site web). Pour la petite histoire j'ai créé un site privé avec Iweb auquel juste quelques personnes que je connais et qui vivent tous en Languedoc Roussillon ont accès. Seulement, étant curieux, j'ai voulu me servir des outils de Xiti et là surprise je vois que des gens se connectent à mon site depuis la région PACA.
J'ai finit par me douter qu'en fait ces gens c'était moi car parfois la météo de google m'affiche Marseille. Donc je suis allé sur le site localiser-ip.com, et effectivement mon adresse Ip est localisée dans un village au nord d'Aix-Provence..... mais j'habite à Montpellier!

C'est grave docteur??

Je m'inquiète sas doute pour rien mais j'aimerais au moins comprendre comment c'est possible.

Pour info, je suis connecté au net par une neufbox de SFR (mais c'est une time capsule qui me sert de routeur à la maison).


----------



## babas123 (8 Mars 2011)

Personne? :'(


----------



## Larme (8 Mars 2011)

Aucun problème, n'aie crainte


----------



## Aliboron (9 Mars 2011)

Tu as fait des essais avec des sites spécialisés, comme par exemple ici, là ou là ? C'est peut-être juste Xiti qui se trompe. En tout cas, c'est à eux que tu devrais poser la question...


----------



## babas123 (9 Mars 2011)

j'avais déjà essayé le premier, et après avoir essayé les trois, je constate qu'ils me donnent tous une localisation différente... mais jamais la bonne et toutes dans la région PACA (je suis dans le Languedoc-Roussillon).

Bizarre non?


----------



## Aliboron (9 Mars 2011)

babas123 a dit:


> ils me donnent tous une localisation différente... mais jamais la bonne et toutes dans la région PACA (je suis dans le Languedoc-Roussillon).


Alors c'est plutôt du côté de Neuf/SFR qu'il faut voir (puisque ce sont eux qui attribuent les adresse IP). Curieux. C'est une adresse IP fixe qu'ils t'affectent ?


----------



## boddy (9 Mars 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Tu as fait des essais avec des sites spécialisés, comme par exemple ici, là ou là ? C'est peut-être juste Xiti qui se trompe. En tout cas, c'est à eux que tu devrais poser la question...




Très drôle :rateau:
J'ai essayé les 3 : faut reconnaître qu'ils me donnent la même adresse IP, sont forts !
Mais, ils me situent tous les 3 dans la banlieue lyonnaise et dans 3 villes différentes :rateau:

Là (pour encore quelques minutes, après je vais le plus vite possible dans Ma banlieue) ben, je suis en plein centre de Lyon


----------



## Polo35230 (9 Mars 2011)

Chez moi, c'est pareil, je suis près de Rennes, et mon adresse IP (Orange) est localisée du côté de Quimper.
Je n'ai pas d'adresse IP fixe. Avant, j'était localisé du côté de St-Brieuc.
Le fait que le localisation IP soit folklorique ne me choque pas (je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un routeur derrière chaque groupement de DSLAM).
Quelqu'un qui bosse chez un opérateur pourrait nous donner la réponse, mais je pense q'au début, les opérateurs ont dû segmenter leurs réseaux IP en fonction des zones géographiques (et tout était alors cohérent ), et avec le temps (évolution de la densité de population dans certaines zones), ils ont dû se retrouver avec des plages saturées à certains endroits, et ils ont compensé avec des sous réseaux récupérés ailleurs...
Enfin, peut-être!


----------



## babas123 (9 Mars 2011)

Moi non plus je n'ai pas d'IP fixe. Bon ça me "rassure" de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à voir ça...
Tu as peut-être raison Polo, lais c'est quand même assez drôle! Surtout que du coup les pubs Google de type "Marseille -70%" comme celle qui s'affiche actuellement sur la page de macge... et bien elles sont complètement à la masse! Et c'est pas pour me déplaire 

Bref, c'est quand même pas très clair leur système d'attribution d'adresses IP.


----------



## Aliboron (9 Mars 2011)

Ben, moi, j'ai une IP fixe (chez Free) et tout le monde me localise au bon endroit...


----------



## boddy (10 Mars 2011)

Celui-là par contre est juste, il me donne mon adresse IP, mon lieu de connexion, mon navigateur, mon OS, etc...

Il est malin le bougre


----------



## eNeos (10 Mars 2011)

Fut une époque pas si lointaine, je ne sais plus quel FAI (je me demande si ce n'était pas Neuf justement) utilisait une plage d'IP localisée à l'étranger, ce qui était parfois fort désagréable voir problématique avec certains sites nécessitant des IP françaises (M6 replay par exemple)

En tout cas, être vu ailleurs n'est pas dramatique (sauf p't'être si un marseillais se retrouve à Paris :rateau, tant que tu restes dans le même pays.


----------

